# The Grand



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Cold and windy today on the Grand. Hooked 3 and landed this 9#+ beast ona spoon. Alot of guys using shiners and pulling in fish. Water is still low but the fish are slowly moving up into the rivers. Sticking along shore lines below riffles seems to be best spots.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

nice fish!


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

tsh4425 said:


> Cold and windy today on the Grand. Hooked 3 and landed this 9#+ beast ona spoon. Alot of guys using shiners and pulling in fish. Water is still low but the fish are slowly moving up into the rivers. Sticking along shore lines below riffles seems to be best spots.


Where in the grand did you go? I'm going up there today!


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

Near the race course, hitting even better today. Blue and silver wobblers and spoons. Alot of action


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Got my first steely of the season on a Cleo across the street from Lubrizol. Hit just before dark. Was only there for 30 min. Saw a few more guys back there as well. I don't like throwing steel but hey it works! she put up a hell of a fight!


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

KayakBass11 said:


> Got my first steely of the season on a Cleo across the street from Lubrizol. Hit just before dark. Was only there for 30 min. Saw a few more guys back there as well. I don't like throwing steel but hey it works! she put up a hell of a fight![


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

hey tsh was that you down there yesterday.


----------



## tsh4425 (Apr 11, 2014)

I was off the river by 11a. They are hitting really hard in the mornings before 10a


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gotcha. I got mine after I saw them jumping in one area so I casted there and bam. it was about 645 at night. They were jumping a lot last night.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

What lubrizol are you speaking of


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Not familiar with the area what is the best area accessible for kids? Have done cement pier at Fairport several times before kids just not fond of that spot with kids right now.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Seeley road off vrooman road has got pretty easy access and some decent fishing holes. Fishing won't pick up for a few more week there though.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

bighomied said:


> What lubrizol are you speaking of


Im not sure what the road is called. ive only been there once. I know is past the first rapid and in fairport. that's about it. ha


----------

